# Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?



## Habanero (9. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstag geht es los Richtung Dubrovnik. Ich möchte mich da ein bisschen im Schlepp- und Driftfischen vom Boot aus versuchen.
Ich habe aber bisher leider noch keine vernünftigen Informationen im Netz gefunden *wo *man die Angellizenzen kaufen kann.
Es heißt zwar bei Hafenbhörden und Tourist Agencies (Reisebüros). Aber verkauft da jedes Reisebüro die Dinger? Und was heißt Hafenbehörde? Bekomme ich die beim Hafenmeister wo ich sowieso mein Boot anmelden muss oder ist das noch wieder eine andere Behörde?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit und kann mir einen konkreten Tipp geben wo ich in Dubrovnik oder Umgebung (idealerweise direkt in Slano, wo wir hinfahren) eine Lizenz kaufen kann.
Vielen Dank schon mal. #h

Tschüss Sven


----------



## alexxx (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Hi,

als ich im Juni bei der Touri-Info angefragt habe, hieß es, die Lizenzen gebe es bei einem "Ivan" der irgendwie mit einer größeren Tauchschule zusammenhängt. Mir kam das ganze etwas dubios vor, da ich mich mit Ihm auf einen Parkplatz treffen sollte. Als ich dann ein paar Tage später im Angelladen (Dub.Altstadt) nachfragte, kam wieder die Antwort "Ivan". Scheint also was dran zu sein. Die Telefonnummer habe ich leider nicht mehr, aber frage doch einfach mal im Angelladen nach, so groß ist die Altstadt ja nicht.

A.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Ich weis nicht ob ich hier Links zu fremden Foren poasten darf,aber in diesem Falle mache ichs mal. Wenn die Mods nicht mit einverstanden sind sollen sie es wieder entfernen. 
Ich kenn mich zwar mit Kroatien nicht aus aber hier wurden ausführlich die ausgabestellen aufgelistet. Da ist auch eine Tel Nr. 
http://www.big-game-board.info/deut...-folgenden-büros/?highlight=dubrovnik#post136


> Dubrovnik: M. Majorice 4, tel. 020/332-393


----------



## Habanero (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Hi Alex,



alexxx schrieb:


> als ich im Juni bei der Touri-Info angefragt habe, hieß es, die Lizenzen gebe es bei einem "Ivan" der irgendwie mit einer größeren Tauchschule zusammenhängt. Mir kam das ganze etwas dubios vor, da ich mich mit Ihm auf einen Parkplatz treffen sollte. Als ich dann ein paar Tage später im Angelladen (Dub.Altstadt) nachfragte, kam wieder die Antwort "Ivan". Scheint also was dran zu sein. Die Telefonnummer habe ich leider nicht mehr, aber frage doch einfach mal im Angelladen nach, so groß ist die Altstadt ja nicht.



hört sich ja echt spannend an. |bigeyes

Ich glaube ich probier aber erst mal die Adresse von scorp10n77 aus.

Tschüss Sven


----------



## Habanero (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Hi scorp10n77,



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob ich hier Links zu fremden Foren poasten darf,aber in diesem Falle mache ichs mal. Wenn die Mods nicht mit einverstanden sind sollen sie es wieder entfernen.
> Ich kenn mich zwar mit Kroatien nicht aus aber hier wurden ausführlich die ausgabestellen aufgelistet. Da ist auch eine Tel Nr.
> http://www.big-game-board.info/deutschsprachige-sektion/meeresangeln-weltweit/kroatien/p136-angellizenz-erh%C3%A4ltlich-in-folgenden-b%C3%BCros/?highlight=dubrovnik#36



superklasse, genau sowas habe ich gesucht. Warum hab ich's nur nicht gefunden bzw. warum gibt es sowas nicht auf irgendeiner offiziellen Seite. ;+
Ich danke Dir auf jeden Fall vielmals. #6

Tschüss Sven

Edit: Gibt es natürlich doch auch auf einer offiziellen Seite. Man muss es nur finden. http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/UserDoc...aju dozvola za rekreacijski ribolov_2011.xlsx


----------



## Habanero (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Hab gerade noch was viel stressfreieres gefunden. Man kann die Lizenzen jetzt auch vorab online kaufen: 

http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=71

Was aber ja total der Hammer ist. Die Lizenz gilt ja nicht mal für die ganze Küste, sondern immer nur für ein kleines Gebiet. #q

Tschüss Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Hmm. Solange du zu deiner Lizenz kommst ist doch alles in Ordnung. Unkompliziert ist wohl eher ein unbekannter Begriff, oder? Ich würde gnadenlos an der Sprache scheitern. Ich muss aber noch dazu sagen das es glaube ich wenn du z.b. Thun fangen willst noch wieder andere Lizenzen gibt etc. Ist das denn der Fall? Du kannst bestimmt aus dem bgb noch einige Infos ziehen, ist ein gutes Board. 
Schreib mal nachher auf jeden Fall einen Bericht.


----------



## Habanero (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Na ja, ich war bisher schon davon ausgegangen, dass die Lizenz für die ganze Küste gilt und ich mir einmal eine 30Tages-Lizenz für 700 Kuna kaufe.
Da wir innerhalb der drei Wochen, die wir unten sind, einen Ortswechsel vornehmen werden, muss ich mir jetzt 3 7-Tageslizenzen für jeweils 300 Kuna kaufen. Kostet also schon wieder 200 Kuna mehr. 

Na ja, die wissen wie man Geld macht, kann man nix sagen. |rolleyes

Dazu kommt noch, dass unser erstes Ziel relativ dicht an einer der Regionsgrenzen liegt und ich somit entweder gleich zwei Lizenzen kaufen müsste oder tierisch aufpassen muss, dass ich nicht aus Versehen in die andere Zone fahre.

Die Seite ist übrigens auf Englisch. Das sollte doch gehen oder?!

Für Thunfisch braucht man in der Tat nochmal eine zusätzliche Lizenz. Kostet aber nur lächerliche 600 Kuna die Woche. #c
Ich werde aber eh nicht auf Thunfisch angeln, sondern eher auf Bonitos und Bluefish. Wenn dann versehentlich doch mal ein Thun beißt, kann ich ja auch nix dafür. 

Tschüss Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Ist ja glaube ich im Moment Hochsaison für BFT. Bei trollen und Driften kommt man halt schnell auf Thunfisch. Aber wenn die Lizenz so billig ist! Dann kann man sie auch weglassen. 
Wenn du meinst sie wissen wie man Geld macht, sollten sie dann nicht auch kontrollieren? MAn hört ja oft das nie kontrolliert wird. Gibts vor Kroatien Bluefish? Ich wünsch dir viel Glück,Erfolg und Spaß in Kroatien. Auf das sie endlich den Euro einführen mögen!


----------



## Habanero (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Na ja, das mit dem Preis war ja eher ironisch gemeint. Ich finde rund 90 Euro zusätzlich für eine Woche schon heftig. Zumal ich da ja auch nicht mit Hochseekutter und Big-Game-Equipment anrücke. Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie da, selbst wenn man tatsächlich genau in dem Moment wo man zufällig einen Thunfisch aus dem Wasser zieht, kontrolliert wird, auch eher kulant sein werden. Man kann ja an der Ausrüstung schon erkennen ob jemand professionell gezielt auf große Thunfische etc. fischt oder es eher auf kleinere Fische abgesehen hat.
Es war ja insofern schon auch ernst gemeint, dass ich mir nicht aussuchen kann welcher Fisch auf meinen Köder beißt.
Aber bei meinem Anglerglück werde ich vermutlich eh wieder nur die Köder baden. |muahah:

Tschüss Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Das hab ich auch so verstanden. Ich weis nicht welchen wieviel Kuna genau einen Euro geben, aber das es nicht wenig ist war mir klar. 
Ich wünsch dir viel Glück und ich glaube auch das du was fängst. Wenn du dir ne Kiste Sardinen kaufst kannste damit ja schon ordentlich viel anlocken. Bonito,Makrele,Hornhecht etc. Und die machen doch alle Spaß. Wobei ich noch keinen Bonito gefangen hab, der steht noch auf der wunschliste.


----------



## Habanero (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Danke danke. Ich werde mein bestes geben. |supergri
Ein Kilo Sardinen habe ich schon eingepackt falls ich vor Ort nicht direkt welche bekomme. Wo kaufst Du die denn? Im Supermarkt oder direkt auf dem Fischmarkt?
Außerdem habe ich noch ein paar Schleppvorfächer mit Tintenfisch- und Hornhechtimitationen und zudem noch ein zwei große Wobbler. Ein flach laufender und ein tief laufender.
Ach ja und zwei so schicke Makelenvorfächer zum Schleppen (mit so Flusenkram dran) habe ich auch noch gekauft.
Mal schauen was am besten taugt.

Tschüss Sven


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Wo Angellizenz in/um Dubrovnik kaufen?*

Ich bin ja immer in Spanien unterwegs. Da auch nicht mit dem Boot weil ich keins hab. Aber wenn du einen Hafen in dubrovnik hast, wovon ich ausgehe kannst du die einerseits unter der hand kaufen oder eben im fischladen. Aber ich würde eher die frischen bevorzugen als die tiefkühl. Du kannst natürlich auch selbst Köfis fangen also Bastardmakrelen oder so etwas. 
Aus dem bgb kannste bestimmt die richtigen Tips ziehen, auch wenn die es eigentlich immer auf BFT oder Albacore abgesehen haben. Die Schleppen aber dann auch oft mit geriggtem Köfi, nicht mit Imitaten. Vielleicht solltest du dir doch mal eine Thunalizenz gönnen, natürlich nur wenn das Tackle das auch mitmachst. 
Ich glaube aber das ein simples driften an UW-Bergen mit anfüttern gute Fische bringen wird.


----------

